# upcoming episodes



## Ianl (Nov 16, 2000)

of the 2 "upcoming" screens i always use the one ccesed from "explore teh show" rather than "upcoming episodes" from the "my planned recordings"



"view upcoming episodes" gives a full width list of episoded which you have to individually select each episode to see the description which i find hard work. the descriptions also have the episode number without the series number ie ep305 not ep 6-09



"upcoming" gives a list of episodes in the middle of the screen, some menu options on the left and most importantly the episode number and description on the right

this allows you to scroll down the episode list checking descriptions as you go and is much easier for picking the ones you want to record



why there are 2 different upcomings i have no idea.



anyway, to the point... on the second one i've described, pre software update i'm convinced showed you which episodes you were already going to record, both by a symbol next to the episod ein the list , and in words after the description. now after the update there is no indication which episodes you are already set to record



i'm convinced this "upgrade" to the software has removed more features than it fixed


----------

